# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  كيف تؤسس شركة؟

## أم خطاب

كيف تؤسس شركة؟
شركات الأشخاص : 
وهى شركة التضامن و التوصيةالبسيطة و المحاصةوتؤسس عن طريق ان تحرر عقد الشركة وتذهب للسجل التجاري للحصول علىختم صالح للتسجيل بعدها المحكمة لتسجيل الشركة وشهر الجريدة بعدها الضرائب ومعاينةالضرائب لمكان النشاط ولان البطاقة الضريبية ممكن تتأخر نستخرج خطاب بأنه جارىاستخراجها و نتوجه للغرفة التجارية للحصول على ترخيص المزاولة بعدها نتوجه للسجلالتجاري ونستخرج السجل
المستندات :
ـ توكيل ينص فيه على حق الوكيل فى تأسيسالشركات وشهرها وتعديلها وفسخها والتعامل مع السجل التجاري .
ـ عقد إيجار اوملكية مقر الشركة .
ـ إيصال كهرباء.
ـ إثبات شخصية الشركاء. 
ـ عقد تأسيسالشركة .
تأسيس شركات الأموال :
لها نموذج خاص فى مصلحة الشركات او هيئةالاستثمار معد لذلك الاولى لها قانون خاص بها هو القانون159 لسنة 1981 و الثانيةالقانون 8 لسنة 1997 وهى (الشركة المساهمة و التوصية بالأسهم و ذات المسئوليةالمحدودة).
المستندات :
ـ توكيل ينص فيه على حق الوكيل فى تأسيس الشركاتوشهرها وتعديلها وفسخها والتعامل مع السجل التجاري .
ـ عقد إيجار او ملكية مقرالشركة
ـ إثبات شخصية الشركاء
ـ عقد تأسيس الشركة
ملحوظة :
لو تأسيسشركة استيراد او تصدير او سجل وكلاء تجاريون اومن الأنشطة التى تحتاج لتراخيص خاصةمثل شركات البرمجيات او التى تحتاج ترخيص خاص او بها شركاء أجانب لابد من مراجعةالسجل التجاري او الهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات قبل اى خطوة حتى لاتصطدم بنص اوقانون يمنع او يحظر على الأجانب مباشرة ذلكالنشاط

----------

